# 'TreeFlex' - New Ergonomically Designed Harness



## Pez (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.treemettlenexus.com/treeflex.html

Not yet sold in the States, but could be purchased internationally by mail.

A patented system of adjustability and fit, in a clean and simple design. Ergonomically designed to fit the pelvis without restricting the lower back, whether sitting or leaning on a flipline.

Unique Non - absorbant and breathable pads and lining.

Designed for SRT ascent with chest ascender (Frog system), and floating D for work positioning. Fixed front D, Chest harness and bosuns seat clip on attachments soon available. 

A generic work at height harness.

Photos of the lining soon to be added.

All feedback welcome.

End of public information broadcast.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 21, 2007)

Whats the feed back on this harness so far??? Is it available with a batton?


----------



## Pez (Feb 21, 2007)

There will be a clip on hard seat for TreeFlex.


----------



## Fumbler (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like a cross between a master and butterfly.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Feb 22, 2007)

There was a price listed, but whats the conversion to US$?

And what would shipping add to that price? Say to zip code 73703


----------



## Pez (Feb 22, 2007)

$383 by todays currency conversion. Not sure about value added tax and shipping. You could get a quote by contacting Safety Technology. The weight is stated to work out a shipping rate.

Its nothing like a master. Its more like a Butterfly/Glide crossed with a Navaho. But the shape, fit, pad materials and adjustability are unique - hence the patent, trademark and international licence. The shape of the pads are best seen from the inside.


----------



## Tree Machine (Feb 22, 2007)

It's pretty.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm too lazy to write something original, so I'll just copy and paste what I wrote at the other forum:

*"If you want to improve saddles, changing the colors, or adding a stupid ring to the bridge is not the place to start. 
Why not work on some of the major problems?
Make it easy to put on, and take off.
Make D-rings that stay out.
Make a leg strap saddle so you can hang in it.
Have an abundance of light, easy to hook, non-invasive accessory loops.
Get rid of stupid, little, hazardous snaps that snag ropes, and wimpy little straps with rings, so I don't have to spend 5 minutes cutting them off the first day.
Design suspenders for the saddle. Ones that go on and off easily and can hold a chest box.
Make everything adjustable.
Make it modular, so any part can be replaced for a small percentage of the cost of the saddle.
Make it conform to all safety standards.
Make it so the leg straps can be easily replaced with a boson seat, and then switched back for different kinds of work.
Make it so my shirt doesn't cover the D-rings and accessory loops.
I could go on, but you get my point. I don't think there are many things on my wish list that could be designed in to a saddle in about ten minutes."*

This saddle looks like they're getting there on some ideas, but still a far cry from anything that would get me excited:

http://www.treeworker.co.uk/acatalog/EKN_Climbing_Harnesses_32.html


----------



## Tree Machine (Feb 22, 2007)

I was trying to accentuate the positive.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 22, 2007)

What are you using right now Mike?

Oh yeah something I've been meaning to ask, is Maas a play on Moss?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 22, 2007)

You're thinking of my brother Pete.

I'm climbing in a butterfly, it's just ok, but the best I've tried.


----------



## Tree Machine (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been chompin at the bit to purchase a new saddle, but like Mike says, until there's something that really gets me excited, something that I don't have to personally modify and upgrade after dropping a whopping wad of cash....


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 22, 2007)

I recently got a dragon fly. Had to add loop runners to drop the batton about three inches. Only complaint is no room for suspenders/full body harness.


----------



## Pez (Feb 22, 2007)

Its strange how climbers think a product they have had no financial input into, should be designed to fit them perfectly without adjustment??? This just isn't possible because of the different balance points and muscular-skeletal dysfunction of individuals.

One size will not fit all. adjustability should be allowed for.

TreeFlex does this, by offering 3 different sizes in waist, and two in the leg. The hip Ds are positioned futher forward or back in relation to waist size. There are 3 different sized bridge lengths. The waist risers and leg risers can be adjusted.

In my opinion, it fits Mike's requirements anyway. It isn't so apparant from the pics, but then I've worked in the harness for a long time. The harness is designed for a chest ascender, which is much more user friendly than a chest box for most tree work ascents. I'm sure a chest box could be applied easily.

I'm very pleased with the product, and I'm sure others will appreciate it too once climbed in.

That may be a little while yet for the states. But at least you're aware of its design aims when it arrives. The more positive feedback we get, the more chance we have of fulfilling your needs.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Feb 22, 2007)

I've had the opportunity to climb in one of the prototypes for the Treeflex. The version that I used is pretty close to what has become the production model.

The TF may look like other harnesses in very general ways. All harnesses have larger top belts and, in this configuration, two leg loops, side d-rings and a bridge. Each harness on the market is just a bit different though. 

It took me just a little bit of climbing to get used to the 'hang'. The way that the Treeflex supported me is different than other harnesses. After getting my 'legs' under me it was very nice. I don't spend a lot of time just hanging in my harness so it fit my style...your mileage may vary.

Having a perfect harness at an affordable price is a pipe dream. Adding all of the modifications that any climber might want would drive the price through the canopy. Oh, and then the harness would have to be made in a left hand version too 

Customizing a harness is a lot of fun to me. 

Suspenders are in the pipeline, patience 

As soon as I get my Treeflex you'll be able to read the review, you know where ...Tree[insert the sound that a bee makes here]


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 22, 2007)

*Treeflex.......Looks good.........Howabout the Treemotion???*

So what is the deal on the Treemotion saddle???

All the hype and everything just fell off the face of the earth.

Tom D. have you had the opportunity to climb on this saddle???


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Feb 22, 2007)

Tom Dunlap said:


> I've had the opportunity to climb in one of the prototypes for the Treeflex. The version that I used is pretty close to what has become the production model.



Yup...I like it!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 24, 2007)

Tom, I,m not sure if you like the treeflex or the treemotion saddle, with that confusing quote.
Rich asked about the treemotion, and you seems to respond about the treeflex.

How exactly do you put on the treeflex? It looks like you step through and then adjust the belt?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Feb 24, 2007)

Mike,

In my post I wrote that I had the opportunity to climb with the TF. I do like it. 

The TF is a step-in harness. Then the waist belt is snugged up followed by the leg straps. This is basically the same as almost every floating bridge harness.


----------



## jmack (Feb 24, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> I'm too lazy to write something original, so I'll just copy and paste what I wrote at the other forum:
> 
> *"If you want to improve saddles, changing the colors, or adding a stupid ring to the bridge is not the place to start.
> Why not work on some of the major problems?
> ...


you might have already tried it but the the buck classic with the new thorlux is meeting some of the list, what is a chest box btw? you could always go direct with buck thru your vendor and get a custom close to your list


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 26, 2007)

Chest box, is slang for ascender box, which is a chest mounted roller or ascender that helps keep you stay upright.
A body in a work positioning saddle tends to invert, which is why we use a different type of saddle when we work out of a bucket. This is where arborists run into trouble with saddles that are only work positioning. Most of us use buckets at least some of the time, and almost always need to climb out of the bucket. How do we stay compliant?

I'm not familiar with "buck classic with the new thorlux", do you have a picture?

And to your point about having a custom made saddle, sure I could do that, but that was my point, if I want a good saddle, I have to have it custom made?

From whhat I can see, the treeflex is pretty much like any other leg strap saddle, it does have the wide blue strap in front which means there are three straps going from the belt to the leg strap, instead of two, like other saddles. I thought maybe there was some adjustability in the distance from saddle to leg strap, but the blue strap is stationary, and I'm not sure if the length of the ghey green strap is adjustable or not.
The front blue strap, it seems to me, could just be omitted. If one wanted an attachment there, he could just tuck the bridge under the waist belt.
Otherwise, the only other adjustments I see are waist and leg diameter, and all saddles have that. Also, coming in 3 sizes, all saddles I've ever seen do that too.
The cover on the bridge is a problem too, from a safety standpoint. How can you see internal wear? I wonder what the bridge is made of, I hope not one of those new low stretch ropes.


----------



## Pez (Feb 28, 2007)

One objective of TFX was to be a simple and clean design - a familiar type of harness. So it looks like we succeded there so far. But the shape and fit of back and leg pad and routing of the waist adjusters, plus some materials are unique. The Glide, Butterfly, Navaho with sidestraps and everything else, all pivot from the hip. TFX pivots from the front of the hip, and under the waist belt.

Routing the sliding bridge under the waist belt is a bad idea; a tumble could pull the leg risers through the waist belt and pull the harness off! The blue attachment point is set for a low clip point for a chest ascender, for efficient use of the frog system. This is lower than most industrial harnesses, similar to a caving harness, so the hand and chest ascenders don't clash. It also frees the sliding bridge to carry the work line ready to go, while ascending on a seperate acces line. This makes for a slick changeover at the top. The blue webbing is set for an efficient ascending position. The Frog ascent is IMHO the best general ascent method that is bio-mechanically correct compared to footlocking. This harnes is designed for the Frog system in ascent, and sliding bridge for work positioning. The blue webbing is also used to attach to the chest harness, or can be used with shoulder straps to take the weight of a saw. The sliding bridge can be adjusted for the best work positioning posture. 

A lot of engineering went into this product.

The waist risers are adjustable, and are routed so as not to pull up the harness into the ribs. This is unique to any other harness. It enables a sweet spot to be adjusted for balance.

The sizes have the hip Ds positioned accordingly. Many harnesses do not have the hip D distance altered between sizes. Those that do, bravo!

The sliding bridge is triple layered polyester stitched along its length. It is protected from UV and abrasion by the cover, so doesn't need inspecting. The ends can be slid to inspect where it interfaces with the hardware (the only potential wear point).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pez (Mar 6, 2007)

*win a treeflex*

http://www.arbjobs.com:80/competition.asp

Good luck!


----------



## Tom_Scheller (Mar 6, 2007)

Alas the rules say that you must be in the UK. Did I read that wrong? Sure would like to win me one of those saddles!

-TS
-not in the UK


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 6, 2007)

I filled out the survey BEFORE I saw that!!!:bang:


----------



## Pez (Mar 6, 2007)

*Oops!*

Sorry about that - I didn't realise!

Don't worry, your chance will come, I'm sure.


----------



## Pez (Mar 13, 2007)

*MORE TreeFlex PICS & Accessories*

More pics:

http://www.safetytechnology.co.uk/arborist-treeflex.php

The following accessories are currently being manufactured for TFX:

- 1. Easy clip on/off hard seat for prolonged hanging stances with no foot support.

- 2. Simple suspenders for taking the weight of a chainsaw and using a chest ascender.

- 3. A chest harness designed to arrest a head first fall optimally, (as from a MEWP/bucket truck) via the incorporation of a sliding belay loop. Rates the harness to EN361 for fall arrest. Very easy to unclip and leave behind when climbing from the bucket. 

- 4. A padded shoulder yoke that velcros to either chest harness or suspenders; gives more comfort with heavy saws or during prolonged use.

- 5. A fixed ring front bridge.

This gives an all round package for work at height. Only available for TFX in TFX colours (to help ensure correct ergonomics and safe interaction).


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 13, 2007)

Paolo, what is your realtionship with Safety Technology Ltd?


----------



## Pez (Mar 14, 2007)

*I'll try again*

Just lost a lengthy reply on this John Paul.

Just tried another one - seems Arboristsite can only cope with 2 minute replies. 

My wife Davina ( a qualified personal remedial trainer with 25yrs experience) and I (a certified arborist with 20 yrs experience) started on this design over 5 years ago, for important ergonomic reasons. Our ideas were taken on board 3 yrs ago by Safety Technology Ltd, as we don't have the time or resources to build, test, market and sell. Between us, we have brought this product to market. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## Pez (Oct 5, 2007)

*US Availability*

TreeFlex is now available in the USA:

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=TFX21+SM+01

The TFX team will be available at TCI expo for demos and discussion.

We look forward to meeting you!


----------



## AxeKnot (Oct 5, 2007)

Pez said:


> TreeFlex is now available in the USA:
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=TFX21+SM+01
> 
> ...



Congratualtions Pez! Good luck with the TreeFlex in North America.

It looks like a solid well-built harness with good adaptability for different climbing styles.

Look forward to seeing the bosuns seat attachment.....just wondering will the Petzl Podium attach to the TreeFlex in the meantime until the TFX bosuns seat attachment comes out?







How exacty would it attach to the TFX if it is possible?

This pdf has a great large close up of the harness - 

http://www.safetytechnology.co.uk/downloads/TreeFlex-Brochure.pdf


.


----------



## Pez (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, the podium will work, depending upon what you want to do. It can be clipped to the fixed front dee (after a maillon rapide has been inserted) or the large ring on the sliding bridge, but the sliding dee wont slide with the seat clipped to it. For that, the podium must clip to the sliding leg rings. The webbing must be pulled as short as possible to make it work. It works well for me this way. 

The TFX batten seat is designed to work with the harness perfectly, and hopefully won't be as expensive as the podium.


I hope that helps.


----------



## AxeKnot (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Pez.

Look forward to trying the TreeFlex.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Saddle*

I climb in a Sierra Moreno Ultralight Saddle with the integrated back support system. It honestly is the most comfortable saddle I have ever used, and is very very lightweight. Parts are interchangable and you can add or delete items in the belt very easily. The saddle is completely rebuildable! It is like sitting in an easy chair when out in the open, and the floating D's aid in a very comfortable work position. In addition, the back pad conforms to your natural contour over time as the saddle wears in. Anyone else out there use the Sierra Moreno Ultralight? I believe its made with some Bashlin parts. The Sierra Moreno Mercantile Company is the manufacturer. 

Michael J. Platt
Platt & Company, Arborists


----------



## hammer0419 (Oct 9, 2007)

The Treeflex looks REALLY nice but is it $200 better than the Butterfly2?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 10, 2007)

hammer0419 said:


> The Treeflex looks REALLY nice but is it $200 better than the Butterfly2?



I'm going to have to check it out at TCIA for myself.


----------



## hammer0419 (Oct 10, 2007)

Like I said it does look really nice but for the $$ I could get a Butterfly and rope and ????.


----------



## Pez (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, I understand the point of view about the cost. Unfortunately it is a direct result of quality west european manufacture, import costs and the dollar/GBP exchange.

But if your a pro climber, like SRT and sliding D, even if TreeFlex was twice that fee and only lasted a year, it would still be worth every penny.

I say that because you really can't put a price on your physical and mental well being and safety - it is the reason for the design; a mirror image of the pelvis to free the hips and back to work as nature intended.

The pad lining is a patented feature that lines the clothing of rugby players, the webbing routing is patented because it prevents the belt riding up and the back pad shape and padding is a registered design, because it flexes freely but supports perfectly, clears and protects major nerve lines and joints, and prevents the belt being pulled down.

When I'm right out on a limb, I'm comforted to know my pelvis is protected by padding designed for impact in the event of an uncontrolled swing.

Throw in the 3.5lb weight, optional chest harness to convert to fall arrest, board seat compatiblity, adjustability, careful sizing, very durable materials and frog walker/sliding D options as standard....if any harness is worth $449 dollars, then this has to be it.


----------



## hammer0419 (Oct 12, 2007)

No I am no Pro but it is a sweet looking saddle. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pez (Oct 13, 2007)

Well thank you for the compliment : )

Don't let not being a pro put you off - any climber deserves the benefits of TreeFlex, though I appreciate the costs are harder to justify.

At least the option of a true ergonomically designed harness is now available.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 13, 2007)

Cost is one of those things that folks throw up red flags, but one has to ask if this is an actual cost. Is it a cost? Or is it an investment. Investments yield returns.

If the saddle can keep you more comfortable, allows you to work longer, or more efficiently or effectively, prevents potential hip problems and fosters a higher level of skill and versatility while aloft, well, that pretty much spells investment to me.

And lets face it. We're guys. We buy the gear and once we start using it, we never think of the price again, just the joy of newness and improvement over the past.


----------



## Pez (Oct 13, 2007)

Thats a refreshing angle on the issue of cost not often found on the forums TM - risk/cost/benefit analysis.

TreeFlex is certainly a good investment in terms of reducing risk of MSD injury and improving freedom of movement. No restriction to the range of motion of the hips or back, No riding up into the ribs or compression of internal organs - how refreshing to actually be able to breathe in a free hang : )

Wear it low like a pair of jeans (down on the hips), and the benefits will soon be felt limb walking, standing on spurs and flipline or Frogging into the tree.

3 sizes for a dialled in fit and lots of adjustability.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 13, 2007)

Tree Machine said:


> And lets face it. We're guys. We buy the gear and once we start using it, we never think of the price again, just the joy of newness and improvement over the past.



Not really, I do do a mental cost benefit when looking at new gear. I am rarely the first to get stuff too (I leave that for Tom D. and Sean G.) I want to see how it works and how it will wear.

Fresco's "Saddle X" is a good example, many people thought it was cool till they wore it for a while, then found out it was not durable.

Paolo's hyperboli on lasting a year would not fit my needs. If the saddle costs a significant percentage of my net and is maybe a little better then what is out there.

I tried on a lot of saddles before getting a custom made Master II last year with some help from Charly Pottorff of Charly's International. 

BTW if anyone is interested in getting a custom saddle, let me know and I will go into it further.


----------



## Pez (Oct 13, 2007)

I think the sticking point comes for most climbers in truly understanding the risks of wearing a harness in certain ways. I was exactly the same. Its not something years of experience can teach because our bodies adapt to their situation, and a problem is not perceived until something becomes obviously painful/dysfunctional. Even then we just accept it and muddle on through.

This of course doesn't allow for a true risk/cost/benefit analysis - the risks of typical harness design or benfits of TFX aren't understood or known and the cost benefit of a certain saddle type is perceived greater than what it truly is.

We all need support from a harness, but in the right places. Too much support in the wrong areas upsets the body's bio-mechanics. Thats when MSDs become prevalent. Pain is routinely felt, so more support is looked for.

TFX is different - it allows the body to develop the support where it is needed, by wrapping comfortably in the lower risk areas (pelvis and upper hams), rather than rigid high back support and soft sit straps or board seats.

We have lots of scientific support, we just haven't got round to compiling the info in a presentation yet. But rest assured its coming : )


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 13, 2007)

limbwalker54 said:


> I climb in a Sierra Moreno Ultralight Saddle with the integrated back support system. It honestly is the most comfortable saddle I have ever used, and is very very lightweight. Parts are interchangable and you can add or delete items in the belt very easily. The saddle is completely rebuildable! It is like sitting in an easy chair when out in the open, and the floating D's aid in a very comfortable work position. In addition, the back pad conforms to your natural contour over time as the saddle wears in. Anyone else out there use the Sierra Moreno Ultralight? I believe its made with some Bashlin parts. The Sierra Moreno Mercantile Company is the manufacturer.
> 
> Michael J. Platt
> Platt & Company, Arborists


I use one and it is very comfortable. Don Blair puts a lifetime of real world tree experience into his products and it shows.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 14, 2007)

Pez said:


> our bodies adapt to their situation, and a problem is not perceived until something becomes obviously painful/dysfunctional. Even then we just accept it and muddle on through.


This was the point I was really stretching for.

As professional climbers (they say) we have a limited career span, not that we are more likely to die in accidents, but that our parts take a real beating. We don't even know _what_ ergonoimics are and saddle-makers have simply done the best they know how. 

For example, Weaver makes saddles for the Arboriculture industry, they also make shotbags and almost anything made of leather found in our industry comes from Weaver. Weaver is a great company, but they're not a tree industry company. We are just a sideline effort. They're business is done in the horse and ranching industry, worldwide, they are one of America's original leathermaking companies. A great company, but we as climbing Arborists realistically can't expect Weaver to create us a saddle that has our current and future bodily health depending on it. But priced right, they sell a lot of saddles to fellow brothers in our industry.

That is all.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 14, 2007)

The difference in price, the actual amount of money over and above the cost of another choice.....what would that be? Can we do a hypothetical?

John Paul orders a custom saddle from Buckingham. Every saddle JP has ever had has been custom. This is because he is 7-foot, 8 and 440 pounds. The saddle costs $299.

The Treeflex is $449 and fully customizable. The difference in price is $150.


Are you gonna feel that??? I mean, with the thought of longevity in climbing, comfort, prevention of skeletal dysfunctia, overall prevention of pain in our second or third or fourth decade of climbing. Is comfort important to you now?

All that, for a mere $150 or $200 more. Here's a way to look at it, suppose you plan to spend the next 2,000 climbing hours in it. That extra $200 you dropped costs you a mere 10 cents an hour, or about a dollar a day if you do ten hours in the tree that day. Pretty cheap rent, you just need to pay it all up front.

If it changes the way you're able to climb, improves motion, extends versatility and overall ability while aloft, that, in our industry, means you are more efficient and likely are making better money through better productivity. That _alone_ will obliterate the extra $200.

I sort of feel the Treeflex has all of this in mind in its design. Having spent so much time in design with so many talented professionals on your design team, it's quite likely you've come at it from all angles imaginable, all with intent of fostering our climbing careers, allowing us better technical abilities and keeping our bodies sound and intact well into our climbing years.

That's pretty big of you guys. I'd like to extend a personal Thanks.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 14, 2007)

This cat has the impression he is climbing in comfort, but he really doesn't have a clue.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 14, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> BTW if anyone is interested in getting a custom saddle, let me know and I will go into it further.




I would like to know what is involved.............if you could take the time!!!


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 14, 2007)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 14, 2007)

Derailing a thread, by permission. Ha ha ha ha


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 14, 2007)

So TM, i'm seeing you say alot of nice things about the treeflex but are you actually climbing with it?


----------



## RedlineIt (Oct 14, 2007)

> If it changes the way you're able to climb, improves motion, extends versatility and overall ability while aloft, that, in our industry, means you are more efficient and likely are making better money through better productivity. That alone will obliterate the extra $200.



Very well said.

When the sticker shock of some of these "new age" saddles gets my eyes poppin', I think of it this way:

I spent $300 over the price of a echo top handle saw to get my 200T, because it works better, it's faster, easier to use control placements, and I HOPE it lasts longer.

I spent $200 over the price of a new set of steel Buckingham or Klien spurs to get my Alloy Gecko's, because they are lighter, easier on the body, far more comfortable, even though I'm fairly certain they will NOT last as long.

I spent $200 (easily) over the price of cheap workboots, because comfort for my feet is parmount to a good day at work. Bad feet leads straight to a bad back, and a bad back will ground you toute ****** suite. I also KNOW they will last longer but the over-riding concern is that I will last longer.

I spent $200 on various ascenders when I need not have spent a single dime, I could footlock or bodythrust my way up each time, but the ascenders are easier, better ergos, and I'm convinced they will make ME last longer, on the day and over a career.

I spent $40 over the price of a good homeowner quality handsaw to get my Silky, because it is faster, less strokes per cut means it's easier on my elbows and wrists, and even though I'm CERTAIN it WILL last longer, I'll spend that extra $40 every single time.

I won't even touch the cost of tress cords, biners, pulleys versus going old school and tying in on the tail of my climb line, old school works, but I'm much more productive having dished out for the gewgaws and shiny bits.

Start adding it up, throw in another $couple hundred for professional pole pruners and saws over Home depot/Canadian Tire carp, $70 for Felcos (because they're simply better)...

...And I'm into better than a $Grands worth of more expensive equipment I've bought for no other reason than it all makes ME better and gives ME a chance to enjoy my work, come out of the tree sooner and with less pain, extend my career and enjoy my weekends more.

$400 to $500 for a saddle that can treat my pelvis and sacrum to some comfort and support starts to look not so eyepopping at all.



RedlineIt


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 14, 2007)

RedlineIt said:


> Very well said.
> 
> When the sticker shock of some of these "new age" saddles gets my eyes poppin', I think of it this way:
> 
> ...



Right on Redline, After all , it's only money... that you can write off on your taxes anyway. Gear doesn't do the work, we do the work , But the right gear sure does make it alot more enjoyable... I budget a small percentage of each job for new gear,replacing old gear , etc . And every year I can do jobs that I couldn't do the year before because of this. At the end of the day, It's not what it cost, but what it does.


----------



## Bermie (Oct 14, 2007)

So Paolo!
Congrats on the new harness and I wish you vast amounts of sales, it's been said before very well, equipment designed BY arborists FOR arborists has got to be the best.
With all the testing and ergonomics did you factor in the different shape of the female tree surgeon? Would the Treeflex give as much improvement in comfort and support for women as for the men?
If you need a test subject....opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Mitchell (Oct 14, 2007)

*great post*

I'm going to get my wife to read this one... 




RedlineIt said:


> Very well said.
> 
> When the sticker shock of some of these "new age" saddles gets my eyes poppin', I think of it this way:
> 
> ...


----------



## woodchux (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like a nice saddle... Get the price down to around $200 and i'd buy one.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 14, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> So TM, i'm seeing you say alot of nice things about the treeflex but are you actually climbing with it?


No, I'm not climbing with it. What are the nice things I said about the saddle?
I didn't think I said anything about the saddle, just the work and dedication of the designers. Pez is the one who's said lots of nice things about the saddle. My point was cost/investment should be looked at from a more expanded point than just 'it costs a lot'.

RedlineIt nailed it over and over, you get what you pay for, quality costs money. I am aligned with RedlineIt, fully, like, we're twins. Nicely done on that post, Red.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 14, 2007)

reachtreeservice said:


> At the end of the day, It's not what it cost, but what it does.



Thank you.


----------



## Pez (Oct 15, 2007)

Tree Machine said:


> If it changes the way you're able to climb, improves motion, extends versatility and overall ability while aloft, that, in our industry, means you are more efficient and likely are making better money through better productivity. That _alone_ will obliterate the extra $200.
> 
> I sort of feel the Treeflex has all of this in mind in its design. Having spent so much time in design with so many talented professionals on your design team, it's quite likely you've come at it from all angles imaginable, all with intent of fostering our climbing careers, allowing us better technical abilities and keeping our bodies sound and intact well into our climbing years.
> 
> That's pretty big of you guys. I'd like to extend a personal Thanks.



That is the angle we are coming from TM, Redlineit, Reachtree. We knew what needed to be done, and had to find a way to make it a reality for my own physical benefit and the industry at large. That is our business - caring for trees and those that care for trees.

Thanks for the thanks TM - you obviously appreciate what is involved in trying to make such an innovation available at large - its refreshing to see that kind of appreciation. The design lends itself to all work at height.

The hardest part is getting climbers to understand that wearing a harness above the waist can lead to all kinds of problems. Keeping it low doesn't. Trouble is, so many big back pads have made for lazy core stability of climbers - they can't sit up straight without falling backwards when the armchair is taken away!

Bermie - good to hear from you! My wife is a co-designer and remedial therapist, and of course a woman : ) At the beginning of the process (5 years ago) I was keen to understand how we could make the harness fit men and women better. Women having shorter torsos and curved hips to varying degrees can make it difficult to stop a harness riding up to seriously restrict breathing. TFX flexes to fit the huge variety of all our shapes, male or female, and stay low. Thanks for the best wishes. This is a project where we all benefit : )


----------



## Pez (Oct 15, 2007)

*My funky bridge*

By purchasing a few feet of NE KMIII 1/2" kernmantle rope, and stripping out the core, I made a perfect tight fitting bridge for TreeFlex thats as smooth as a rope bridge. Just tape the ends tight.

The standard sheath works fine, but this way you get to choose a funky colour. Certainly helps during training for me to see what the trainee is clipped to and give colour co-ordinated instructions.


----------



## Pez (Oct 15, 2007)

Tree Machine said:


> This was the point I was really stretching for.
> 
> As professional climbers (they say) we have a limited career span, not that we are more likely to die in accidents, but that our parts take a real beating. We don't even know _what_ ergonoimics are and saddle-makers have simply done the best they know how.



We wrote an article about that and it was summarised in the ISA Southern Chapter magazine.

The full article can be found here:

http://www.treemettlenexus.com/article10.html

The ultimate aim of TreeFlex was to beg the question 'Why?'

'Proprioception' is the word to keep in mind : )


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.treemettlenexus.com/article10.html

Thanks for the articles and the URL , Pez. Good info !


----------



## Pez (Oct 16, 2007)

You're very welcome.

I wouldn't want anyone to suffer needlessly like I had to. 

Our findings are there for others to take from them what they feel they are worth.

Look at TreeFlex, then fit the shape to the pelvis.

TFX fits just BELOW the iliac crest (marked with red arrows). 

These are the hip bones - the big bones felt with the hand below the waist:

http://www.emedx.com/emedx/diagnosi...files/hip_pelvis_images/iliac_crest_model.jpg


----------



## NickfromWI (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.howcast.com/videos/20244-Review-Of-the-TreeFlex-Arborist-Harness


----------



## Pez (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Nick

Thanks for taking the time with that video review.

Just some responses to some points you made:

1. The waist straps are easy to tuck out of the way - I'll do a vid to show.

2. The leg straps are tucked through the rings for presentation at the factory. Thats not how to work with them, as you found. Its easy to tuck these out of the way too - just make sure the elastic tab goes behind the clips: 
http://www.treemettlenexus.com/gallery/3L.jpg

3. The Velcro seems a nice solution, but may interfere with the adjustment in the buckles, and blocks the hip dees as it doubles back. I'll show how I do it with some pics in a while.

4. The waist risers should only be pulled up to the waist buckles as far as the box stitching - the stitching shouldn't go into the buckles.

5. The bridge sheath soon smooths out as it softens from new.

6. The leg buckles must have both clips depressed at the same time to open. Thats a deliberate safety feature; if one is depressed by accident, the buckle won't open.

7. The gear loops at the back are for heavy items when rigging, to pull centrally onto the sacrum. The front gear loop I'd like moved back slightly. The harness was designed to have ice clippers here though for quick attaching of regular gear. Again, I'll get some pics.

8. The nubbins on the padding are half cut from a single layer of closed cell foam.

9. Your Dee ring does rotate easily - I can't get mine to rotate at all. It needs stitching closer at the factory. That type of ring is used becaus it has a flat section, so there are no pinch points.

10. Its up to me to get some key points across that haven't been picked up on yet, based on ergonomic work positioning and adjustment. I did make a video last summer, but there were sound interference issues. Once it stops raining, I'll do it again; which brings me on to my next point Frans : )

11. It has barely stopped raining here in two weeks. The past three days I had to rig down two 90ft x 4ft Eucs over listed buildings - in torrential rain. Its like Turkish wrestling, the bark forms a lather like soap! Anyway - the adjustments are no different in the rain, and the closed cell foam doesn't absorb water (The external heat compressed foam is used in diving tank harnesses).

12. The waist risers I finish off under the ice clipper rubbers a couple of times. Once adjusted properly, they could also be tucked under the waist belt. http://www.treemettlenexus.com/gallery/1L.jpg

Other images here http://www.treemettlenexus.com/treeflex.html#images

Your video and all the points in this thread will be part of a planned periodic manufacturing review shortly.

Thanks again.
P. 

--------------------
"What is easy is seldom excellent." 
Johnson: Pope (Lives of the Poets)


----------

